# OHSS, does it ALWAYS get worse with a BFP or if I get better does that mean BFN



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

I had mild OHSS last week 2 days after egg retreival. I got much better the day before egg transfer and the coonsultant told me that if i get pregnant it will get worse.Now i am worried that if it doesnt come back it mean I am going to get a  successful outcome. Grrrr I am now willing myself to be in pain again which is silly bt would be well worth it. Anyone have OHSS that didnt get worse with pregnancy?


----------



## --Rebecca-- (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Coully,

I saw this post a couple of days ago and I wanted to know the same thing myself. I had mild OHSS after EC - ovaries were really swollen and I was sore for a while.

During the 2ww this has eased off and up to yesterday I had no ovary pain at all although I was still very bloated.

This morning I woke up and could really feel my ovaries again so I did a hpt and it was BFP! I have no idea if this happens to everyone but I sort of knew when I felt the pain that I was pregnant.

I'm 9dp5dt - my OTD isn't until 5th Dec so it could still change between now and then. I don't want to get too excited.

Hope everything goes well for you xxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Rebecca, that sounds very promising and I am excited for you. I am still bloated, am 5dp5dt so I suppose there is still hope for me yet then. That is a long wait for you 5th Dec is that like 18 days past egg collection? My test day is dec 7th which is 16 days past egg collection. Let me know how you get on.x


----------

